# New Plants



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

picked up some new plants, so i thought i'd post a couple pics.... the new plants are the pennywort and hygro. dippy, you told me to either let the pennywort float or plant it, but i thought it would look kinda cool wrapped around a piece of driftwood, do you see any reason why it wouldn't work like that? please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I like it...what size tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks, it's a 75


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tank looks very nice joe! 
The pennywort is fine wrapped around a stump like that. 
If there is a problem, it will let you know hah, but I doubt it
great job


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks dippy, i think it's really coming together nicely now, i still have a few ideas up my sleeve tho


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice work sir!!!!!


----------

